

Music Industry Wants Apple, Amazon to Pay Up - fjabre
http://www.pcworld.com/article/172216/music_industry_wants_apple_amazon_to_pay_up.html

======
gehant
_Music professionals have also noticed how easy it is to sample their work in
the iTunes Store, and argue that these samples count as public performances._

They should test out that theory in public: Offer a concert where they only
play 30s cuts of all the songs...see how many people buy tickets.

~~~
daniel-cussen
Not even the Ramones' songs are so short.

------
fogus
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=829258>

